# Use Caution When Selling Merchandise



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Folks......

I have been asked to pass on a word of caution when selling merchandise to individuals. For the record, this incidents below are not involved with OGF, as it is on another forum outside of Ohio. BUT.....I decided to post this as a warning for any future endeavours you may encounter in the future, or dealings you may have elsewhere. YOu can never be safe in todays society, regardless of where you may be.

As some people trust others....we (I know I have) send trustworthy people items to review before purchasing, or just ship the items if they do not have the money now, always knowing that payment will be made.

Recently there have been a few incidents where very large $$ items were shipped, and money was not received for long periods of time.....with no money being sent still to this point.

I'm posting this as a caution to anyone who may read these forums. A good set of tips would be:

1.) Don't always assume you know your purchaser. You can't always judge a book by it's cover, or in the case of sales.....you can never trust the purchaser, even if you see them day in and day out.
2.) Always receive the money in full BEFORE shipping items out. If they want to review the merchandise, have them travel to you or arrange a meeting....or send pictures. If they do not have the money, DO NOT SHIP.
3.) Always ask around for advice on others who may have had dealings with this certain individual on a "Buy/Sell" basis.

These items are not posted to attack anyone, but rather to provide a safe environment for you and your dealings in the future.

I wish everyone luck, and catch some biggens!


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good post Shawn....it's a shame it had to be made though.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks tpet for this little reminder. This could save somebody from alot of headaches......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Shawn. This should be a real heads up for everyone to take notice of.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Good reminder Shawn.
Thanks for the heads up on the subject.


----------

